# BC9000 Kommunikation



## Krokosyr (17 März 2009)

Hi!

Ich habe eine BC9000 und mochte Ich per Ethernet kommunizieren.
Es geht um einfache Kommunikation zwischen BC9000 und Rechner.
Jetzt habe Ich am meiner Rechner IP 172.16.17.3 eingestellt und mit Hilfe Ethernet cross-kabel zur BC9000 verbindet.
Aber Ich kann keine Antwort aus BC9000 bekommt auf Ping 172.16.17.255.

Auch habe Ich mit Tc BootP Server probiert (DIP 10 OFF, andere - ON)  -es ist keine Nutzeffekt, Server findet BC9000 nicht.
Villeicht muss Ich DIP-Schaltern andere Weise schaltern? 
Kannst jemanden anraten?
Wie richtig und einfach mit BC9000 kommunizieren?


----------



## Christian84 (17 März 2009)

Hi,

anbei ein Schulprojekt, indem die Anbindung an ein BC9000 Beschrieben ist. Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter!

Gruß


----------



## Krokosyr (18 März 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Jetzt arbeitet es gut! Schulprojekt ist sehr nutzbar.
Aber komisch ist es, dass das Problem mit Ethernet-Kable war, mit neuer Kable alles in Ordnung


----------



## Rifel (26 März 2009)

Vermutlich lag es an Cross link oder twisted pair. Da vermutlich zwischen dem Rechner und dem BC kein Router eingebaut ist oder?
Thomas


----------



## Zottel (27 März 2009)

Krokosyr schrieb:


> Hi!
> Jetzt habe Ich am meiner Rechner IP 172.16.17.3 eingestellt...
> Aber Ich kann keine Antwort aus BC9000 bekommt auf Ping 172.16.17.255.


Versuch es mit Ping 172.16.17.3.
Ansonsten lies das Handbuch:
Soweit ich mich erinnere, sind da 10 DIP-Schalter. 8 bestimmen das letzte Byte der IP-Adresse, aber die anderen beiden sagen: Nimm eine Adresse über DHCP oder speicher eine Adresse, die über reverse ARP zugeteilt wird.


----------



## Zottel (27 März 2009)

Finde keinen "Beitrag löschen"-Button. Hatte übersehen, daß sich die Sache wohl erledigt hat.


----------



## TomCatShS (1 April 2009)

Christian84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> anbei ein Schulprojekt, indem die Anbindung an ein BC9000 Beschrieben ist. Vielleicht hilft es dir weiter!
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo Christian
ich habe mir deine Anleitung mal angeschaut nun hänge ich an der stelle (Seite 10) 
　​Importieren der Hardwarekonfiguration in das PLC – Control​Bei mir wird nur eine lehre datei nach dem öffnen mit TwinCat PLC angezeigt und ich sehe da durch ja auch nicht die adressen der ein und ausgänge.

Mfg Jörn


----------



## TomCatShS (2 April 2009)

problem behoben nun habe ich aber schon noch eins...
wie muss ich die ein und ausgangs adressen bezeichnen 
wenn ich auf Online -- Einloggen klicke bekomme ich diese meldung

"Um sich Einloggen zu können muss da Projekt korekt sein"

was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## Cerberus (2 April 2009)

Du deklarierst einfach drei Variablen:
Input1: _Datentyp_ AT %IX9.0;
Input2: _Datentyp_ AT %IX9.1;
Output1: _Datentyp_ AT %QB0;

Musst nur noch deine gewünschten Datentypen eintragen, dann kannst du diese drei Variablen in deinem Programm benutzen.


----------



## Zottel (2 April 2009)

Bei der Meldung "Um sich Einloggen zu können muss da Projekt korekt sein" stehen normalerweise im selben Fenster darüber detaillierte Fehlermeldungen mit Angabe der Zeilennummer.

Noch etwas zu Ein- und Ausgängen: Beim Einfügen der Klemmen im TwinCAT System Mangaer hat man bei den BCxxxx die Wahl, die Klemmen dem Buskoppler oder der integrierten SPS zuzuordnen. Sind sie dem Koppler zugeordnet, reagieren sie im Programm nicht.


----------



## TomCatShS (2 April 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Du deklarierst einfach drei Variablen:
> Input1: _Datentyp_ AT %IX9.0;
> Input2: _Datentyp_ AT %IX9.1;
> Output1: _Datentyp_ AT %QB0;
> ...


 
Danke für eure Antworten,
wo muss ich die deklarationen vornehmen ?

"
PROGRAM test
VAR
END_VAR
"
so sieht mein programm fenster über der programmierung aus.
kann mit einer ein einfaches prog schicken damit ich mal eine vorlage hab .

Mfg Jörn


----------



## TomCatShS (2 April 2009)

Ich habe mal das bsp. programm (maschine.pro) geladen aber ich bekomme sobald ich auf online klicke diese meldung , woran liegt das ?


----------



## cas (9 April 2009)

Hallo,

falls es sich nicht schon erledigt hat:

Du hast die falsche PLC gewählt! Klingt doof ist aber so.

Du mußt im PLC-Control auf "BC via AMS" ?? glaub ich schalten.

Im Moment wird es auf PC/CX stehen.

MfG


----------

